# Well... this weekend is shot



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2015)

Heavy snow Saturday, -10F wind chill with 50 mph gusts on Sunday.  Not a great weekend for getting wood split!

What are you doing?


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 13, 2015)

No snow yet . . . but wicked cold temps.

I spent the day snowmobiling . . . didn't set any records for mileage (a little over 116 or so miles) . . . but I had a great time riding with my brother-in-law, explored some new trails we have never been on and got back safe and sound with no injuries or broken parts.


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 13, 2015)

-30 deg C here this weekend.  Dunno what the windchill is going to add -hopefully its calm.  I hope to be out at my place with the stove rockin'.....


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2015)

Joful said:


> Heavy snow Saturday, -10F wind chill with 50 mph gusts on Sunday.  Not a great weekend for getting wood split!
> 
> What are you doing?



You don't want to know. We are experiencing early May temps. I am furiously trying to get garden beds prepped and yes, this weekend I will be mowing.


----------



## fossil (Feb 13, 2015)

Might go for a drive with top down.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 13, 2015)

Sub zero wind chills and they are telling us that it will get really cold tomorrow night with 50-60 mile an hour winds.


----------



## Dix (Feb 13, 2015)

begreen said:


> You don't want to know. We are experiencing early May temps. I am furiously trying to get garden beds prepped and yes, this weekend I will be mowing.





fossil said:


> Might go for a drive with top down.



Inconceivable !!

I'll be loading up firewood to last the next few days. Samantha Augerie & Rich Hoffman say a warm up after this Arctic Blast. I'll believe it when it melts !!

Damn, I'm tired


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 13, 2015)

Already frigid temps here, snowstorm coming; another kick in the pants. Have not seen any grass in weeks. We are frozen solid.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 13, 2015)

You obviously haven't my kids ... they don't suffer in silence


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2015)

Lake Girl... I thought you said your kids were grown?

I'm sure folks in the Great White North hear us complain and just laugh... but we're not used to seeing 0F with high winds too often!  We'll get a cold sub-zero shot once per year, but it does not usually coincide with 50 mph winds.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 13, 2015)

Sorry - responded to wrong thread  But in response - my kids are grown and still complaining here as we have -29F to look forward to tonight.  Wishing winter would get gone ...


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2015)

This weather sounds like something from Game of Thrones, north of the Wall. I sincerely hope it warms up back east soon. I would be going bonkers and booking a flight south if I still lived there.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 14, 2015)

You're not alone in the misery ... they actually have an overlay called misery index!
http://earth.nullschool.net/#curren...y=misery_index/orthographic=-85.88,34.68,1104


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't mind splitting in the cold, my problem is I can't get to it to split it. Need some melt going on.


----------



## Knots (Feb 14, 2015)

-11 without the wind here this morning.  Today will be occupied by digging out the second half of my wood supply and getting it in the basement.  The rest of the weekend will be taken up moving existing snow to make room for the new snow.

I was in southern OH last week.  Not a flake of snow on the ground.  I couldn't stop thinking about how much real work (cutting, splitting, and stacking) I could get done there.  Oh well, the winter battle goes on...


----------



## SXIPro (Feb 14, 2015)

begreen said:


> This weather sounds like something from Game of Thrones, north of the Wall. I sincerely hope it warms up back east soon. I would be going bonkers and booking a flight south if I still lived there.


Two days ago my wife and I started house hunting for a winter place much further south. Enough is enough.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 14, 2015)

Snow removed from the roof with the shallow pitch.  Wood boxes full, auxiliary wheelbarrows full of wood in their stand-by positions.  I will clean the ashes and the cats. later this morning when they've fully cooled down.  Litter box is cleaned.  It's cold here (zero/thereabouts) and I'll wait a little bit before heading out on my regular "forced march".  The newer of the two snow blowers took a dump last weekend (smoke, sparks, and a grinding noise!) so we're praying to the snow blower god to grant us another successful clearing...

If we don't lose the power I will spent tomorrow making a window seat cushion and recovering a series of vinyl cushions for a small fishing boat.  It will be a good day to hang out in my shop.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 14, 2015)

begreen said:


> This weather sounds like something from Game of Thrones, north of the Wall. I sincerely hope it warms up back east soon. I would be going bonkers and booking a flight south if I still lived there.



"Winter is coming" . . . Uh, never mind . . . it's here.


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2015)

Heh heh, that's why I said north of the Wall. Winter has come... I checked the past records and we are having average May 2nd temps. Prediction for the upcoming week is more of the same.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 14, 2015)

-12 this morning at my house . . . buddy said it was -18 at his place.

I went out for a snowmobile ride . . . did another 60+ mile ride . . . not a huge ride, but a decent one for half a day.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 14, 2015)

What am I doing?  raking, shoveling and blowing snow.  Same thing Ive done 2-4 hours every other day the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Grisu (Feb 14, 2015)

jharkin said:


> What am I doing?  raking, shoveling and blowing snow.  Same thing Ive done 2-4 hours every other day the last 3 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 153577
> View attachment 153578
> View attachment 153579



The pleasures of homeownership, right?  Sometimes I am asking myself if I own the house or the house owns me...


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 14, 2015)

There was a lot of similar industry on my road when I was out on the forced march this morning, Jeremy! so you're in good company. 

I've watched the progress of the front move north along the coast.  There was starlight and a hazy crescent moon at 5:15 when I was out with the dog.  I set out on the forced march at 9-9:30 with a high overcast and a glowing sun.  I watched the blue sky vanish to the northeast, the settling overcast move north, and the winds begin to freshen from the east.  The overcast is lowering now and there is very fine snow (like mist) overcreeping the area.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 14, 2015)

I am going to go kite skiing!


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 14, 2015)

It's now snowing steadily and the snow has a decided north-south slant to it.  The texture is still quite fine and the wind has yet to pick up.


----------



## Dix (Feb 14, 2015)

Snowing here for about 2 hours.

My Mom is now up here from FLA to stay. Her first storm in 25 years


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 14, 2015)

Thunder snow and high winds coming through West Virginia right now headed our way.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 14, 2015)

Party down, Dix..


----------



## Dix (Feb 14, 2015)

Bobbin said:


> Party down, Dix..




We're trying ... slow going, her memory comes & goes, but is getting better.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 14, 2015)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Snowing here for about 2 hours.
> 
> My Mom is now up here from FLA to stay. Her first storm in 25 years



It's a pleasant snow right now, Mom must think it's pretty.

Could really do w/o it myself. Headed off tomorrow but gonna have to run the snow blower early in the AM just so the car service can get in the driveway .

Wind and even colder temps coming, sheesh.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 14, 2015)

It _is _pretty.  And I believe I need a proper weather station for my shop!


----------



## Dix (Feb 14, 2015)

Bobbins right, it _*is *_pretty right now.

And right now, I'm pumping the house withe heat from both stoves.

Ash cans 1/2 full, so I can clean out in the AM and use the ash on the walk ways and then have 2 empty ash cans *diabolical thinking wins in this situation*


----------



## Dix (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, it's not snowing right now.

So screwed here. I'm 1/2 a mile away from William Floyd Parkway.

I figure I'll be dipping into the cord on the back deck after this one.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 14, 2015)

Lol... love the photo, Dix!


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 14, 2015)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Snowing here for about 2 hours.
> 
> My Mom is now up here from FLA to stay. Her first storm in 25 years
> 
> View attachment 153610


Bet she wishes she was back in Fla.


----------



## Dix (Feb 14, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> Bet she wishes she was back in Fla.




Nope, she's a happy camper right now.

And so are we.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 14, 2015)

Caribbean sounds good right now. 
Enjoy your momma Dix.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 14, 2015)

Treasure the time with her. They drive you crazy when they are old, but you drove them crazy when they were young.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 14, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Treasure the time with her. They drive you crazy when they are old, but you drove them crazy when they were young.


I'm biting my tongue on some fairly obvious diaper jokes, here...


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 14, 2015)

Joful said:


> I'm biting my tongue on some fairly obvious diaper jokes, here...



Really pissed off Dad one time when I told him that for 1/3 of my life he took care of me and made the decisions. For the next third we took care of ourselves and made the decisions. In the last third I take care of him and make the decisions.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 15, 2015)

We only got maybe 2" of snow last night.  Trouble is, with this wicked wind, a third of it is air-borne at any time.  Still, I guess I had better go try to clean up, before it becomes ice.


----------



## vinny11950 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yesterday, I got to change the oil in the Jeep (myself on the driveway), gave the pellet stove a good cleaning, went to the Home Depot when the snow started, then went into the low ceiling attic to fix electrical wire squirrel damage from long ago (and some half assed electrical wiring too) so I can turn on that circuit, then stayed in the attic air sealing and adding Roxul insulation.  Finished at 11pm.  I was beat.

Man it's cold today.


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 15, 2015)

All this at 5 degrees ..........................


----------



## jharkin (Feb 15, 2015)

We got about 14 inches more.

I just got in from round 1.  3 hours to get the driveways, major paths and the patio snowblowed.  Stupid shear pin broke again so that slowed me down a bit.

Mrs. made homemade chicken soup while I was out there, bless her heart. 

Now its out for round two to shovel the paths the blower cant reach and rake off the roofs again.  Probably 2-3 hours more work yet.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 15, 2015)

jharkin said:


> We got about 14 inches more.
> 
> I just got in from round 1.  3 hours to get the driveways, major paths and the patio snowblowed.  Stupid shear pin broke again so that slowed me down a bit.
> 
> ...


  That makes for a long day Jeremy! Be safe!

Luckily, my house faces North. Therefore there's no snow accumulating in the driveway. It blows from the front out the back!

Andrew


----------



## jharkin (Feb 15, 2015)

It ended up taking me about 6 hours. thats in addition to the 6 hours before the storm clearing from the previous one.  My elderly neighbor ate a newspaper with his blower so I took a break to lend him a shear pin and fix his blower for him.  Good deed of the day.

I raked all the roofs again and spent a lot of time with the blower pushing that snow away from the house in case we get another one.

Woodshed is empty so I had to shovel a path to a new stack.  Its above my waist now.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm sitting in ther supermarket parking lot right now waiting for my wife to come out and I've seen three people walk out with carts full of those $5 bundles of wood.  I really hope they're not going into some long disused wood stove or fireplace with a chimney that was last cleaned during the first Bush Administration.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 15, 2015)

My first estimate was thin.  I'd say 3 - 6 inches, but who can tell in this wind?  Every direction pointed the chute on that 64" snowblower was into the wind, which made blowing it pretty miserable.

Wife has a cold, and one kid has the stomach bug, so no homemade soup for me!  [emoji1]

Edit:  I sort of envy your snow this year, Jeremy.  I don't get to really justify the equipment as often as I'd like, most years.


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2015)

Get in the kitchen dad! Soup making is easy.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 15, 2015)

begreen said:


> Get in the kitchen dad! Soup making is easy.


Probably correct.  But I have my hands full enough without getting into cooking, too!


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 16, 2015)

Everybody survive the night?  Weather.com is telling me 0 degrees here but the sensor underneath my back deck says 1.  I'm betting that's due to the massive amount of heat that leaks out of the envelope of my house   Went to bed (10:00 p.m.) with the house at 74 and a full firebox and woke up to 63 and a nice bed of coals.  Now I'm feeding wood into the furnace like a locomotive fireman trying to get the temperature back up to 74 for the wife and kiddies all day.  Looks like the snow that's been beating up on Brother Bart is headed my way (NJ) on Tuesday.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 16, 2015)

Not if you a couple inside projects...................and a pellet stove.


----------



## Dix (Feb 16, 2015)

Made it through. Woke up to 62 F inside -3 F outside.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 16, 2015)

-2F here.  Unheated attic never dropped below 48F, and I'm not sure if that's good (for the plumbing in my attic) or bad (noting my heat losses).  My 10 year old pickup still fired just fine this morning, on it's original battery, but was noticeably less happy on that first turn.  Was mighty cold heading out to the porch for firewood in my jammies and slippers... windchill is -18F.

My boiler seems to be ideally sized for my house, in that it's running almost continuously on mornings like this, getting the house back up to temp (programmable t'stats at 62F overnight, 70F in the morning).  It's doing the job just fine, but we do seem to be approaching it's capacity at -2F, which is about as cold as it gets around here.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 16, 2015)

Joful said:


> -2F here.  Unheated attic never dropped below 48F, and I'm not sure if that's good (for the plumbing in my attic) or bad (noting my heat losses).  My 10 year old pickup still fired just fine this morning, on it's original battery, but was noticeably less happy on that first turn.  Was mighty cold heading out to the porch for firewood in my jammies and slippers... windchill is -18F.
> 
> My boiler seems to be ideally sized for my house, in that it's running almost continuously on mornings like this, getting the house back up to temp (programmable t'stats at 62F overnight, 70F in the morning).  It's doing the job just fine, but we do seem to be approaching it's capacity at -2F, which is about as cold as it gets around here.






I drove by this morning and there was a 45 degree bubble around your place from heat loss...............


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 16, 2015)

Haven't seen positive double digit temps in 3 days. Been as low as 12 below, winds howling for the past 24 hours, with temps currently at 8 below (don't want to know the wind chill).
First time ever that I got up at 2:30 am and reloaded the stove. Still was 10 degrees cooler than normal in the house this morning.  Crazy cold snowy stretch of weather!
Could be worse, could be in down town boston with more snow, no stove, and no way to get around.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 16, 2015)

Joful said:


> -2F here.  Unheated attic never dropped below 48F, and I'm not sure if that's good (for the plumbing in my attic) or bad (noting my heat losses).



You got me to thinking... Just went up to the attic, and sure enough, IR gun shows the attic floor is about 40F and the rafters and roof deck around 36-38F.  This with current +2F outside and 74F in the living room below.   No surprise I have such massive ice dams 


I dont really have the space to get any more insulation in, and Ive done about as much air sealing as I think is possible without ripping down the ceiling.  I need to work on ventilation up there.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 16, 2015)

This was a bad one, yowsers. Power out for 18 hours overnight, and another cold blizzard that I'm sure dumped another 2 feet. My Toro sucked snow into the carb 3 times, and I'm seizing up - might not be able to get myself off the couch to go to bed. Make it stop!


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 16, 2015)

I spent 5 hours wrestling my blower.. And I still have 1 hour left. Drifts were 4 feet high at some places. The wind kept swirling and was fierce. It was near impossible to not get it in your face with all the swirling......I am not often sore but tonight I ak beat. Digging out my basement windows and dryer vent did me in for the night. 50+ cm. ugh.

A


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 16, 2015)

begreen said:


> View attachment 153869


That about sums up my 5 hours. WICKED winter gear, balaclava, ski googles worked great. My nose still felt like it was getting sand blasted though.

Andrew


----------



## lefty (Feb 16, 2015)

don,t have a  blower, but my friend clears the rink lot next to me with a big new Holland tractor, & no sign of anyone around, nothing no plows on the highways or my secondary roads, this is worse than white YUAN, ever was, here on P. E I,  & I ran out of pellets  seems to be a shortage in the hub,


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 16, 2015)

Weather guy todays says we get a short repreive then the "core" of this arctic blast is supposed to drop on us (upper Great Lakes) @ Thursday - back down to -30 C then it's heading east to torture you guys even more.  I had the stove rolling this weekend - woke up Sat morning @8:00 to 60 deg inside - that was even after tossing in a couple nice splits @ 5:00 when I let the pup out for a pee.   Tons of coals, still throwing a bit of heat at 8, but not enough to keep me toasty.  Stuffed 'er full of yellow birch my primo stuff 3+ years on the stack and let it rip again.  Sunny afternoon sure helped warm the place up again.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 16, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> That about sums up my 5 hours. WICKED winter gear, balaclava...


That stuff won't keep you warm!


----------



## lefty (Feb 16, 2015)

hey had some of that for supper home made too made by my lovely wife


----------



## Ashful (Feb 16, 2015)

Lucky man.  I only get it once per year, at Christmas, when one of our vendors drops off large box for us.

ps -- I was joking.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 17, 2015)

Lol
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balaclava_(clothing)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baklava  (sweet pastry made of layers of filo filled with chopped nuts and sweetened and held together with syrup or honey)


----------



## Ashful (Feb 17, 2015)

It's not funny, if you have to explain it to people, Andrew.  [emoji12]


----------



## Devon (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm redoing my house so it's half ripped down woodstove blasting and furnace


----------



## maple1 (Feb 17, 2015)

lefty said:


> don,t have a  blower, but my friend clears the rink lot next to me with a big new Holland tractor, & no sign of anyone around, nothing no plows on the highways or my secondary roads, this is worse than white YUAN, ever was, here on P. E I,  & I ran out of pellets  seems to be a shortage in the hub,


 
Saw a snow map last night after I posted. We got 65cms, and you guys got over 80. I was thinking yesterday this was as bad as Juan, but it doesn't seem to have gotten quite the airplay though. Just like Arthur in July - that was the worst one I have ever sat through in this house. Stay warm!


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 17, 2015)

Joful said:


> It's not funny, if you have to explain it to people, Andrew.  [emoji12]


I thought maybe you read a typo or something. LOL. I am sure some didn't get it..I felt the cynicism but wasn't 100% certain.

A


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 17, 2015)

maple1 said:


> Saw a snow map last night after I posted. We got 65cms, and you guys got over 80. I was thinking yesterday this was as bad as Juan, but it doesn't seem to have gotten quite the airplay though. Just like Arthur in July - that was the worst one I have ever sat through in this house. Stay warm!


PEI got hammered. I was there during 3 major storms in 1 week last winter. They don't have much snow removal equipment. That's the hard part.

We got 54cm. What a mess...

A


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 17, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> I thought maybe you read a typo or something. LOL. I am sure some didn't get it..I felt the cynicism but wasn't 100% certain.
> 
> A



It's OK . . . for a while when I first got into snowmobiling my buddy used to make fun of me when I told him I needed to get a new baklava or put my baklava on.  And yes . . . I was being serious. D'oh.


----------

